# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  Hello from a female...this is for GaryR

## pokergirl

After your comment Gary about females being into fishkeeping I'd thought I'd post on the itro's.

Hello everyone I am a female (the clue is in the membername)  :Smile: 

I have Malawi Mbuna, Syno's, juvies and fry and hope to have some from my Syno's at some point.

I've always had a love for fish as my father always had a large pond in the garden with koi and goldfish and there's nothing I don't know about Jacques Cousteau programmes, I think I've sat through them all  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Why hello pokergirl

another female on our fishing forum welcome to our little home  :Smile:  
i got to say i watched Jacques Cousteau programmes myself, he did some good marine programmes in his time.
i see you like your Malawi Mbuna they are nice colourful fish and Syno's so you like your catfish sort of fish then.

Good to have you with us pokergirl and i hope you enjoy our forums  :Wink: 

watch out for Nemo dont know if he's a male or female lmao  :Big Grin:  

Regards Gary

----------


## pokergirl

If you don't know maybe he/she's an hermaphrodite  :Smile:

----------


## betti-davis

:Big Grin:   Roflmao!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Nemo

hi pokergirl and welcome to fishkeeping  :Smile: 

NO other comments :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pokergirl

Awwwww g'wan lemme lemee perleeeez  :Smile:

----------


## Nemo

> Awwwww g'wan lemme lemee perleeeez


yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## pokergirl

There's a definate lack of people posting on here  :Frown:

----------


## Gary R

> There's a definate lack of people posting on here


-------------------------------------------------
Well it take's time pokergirl we only been going a couple of months, but its getting there, every forum starts from the bottom and works up which is what we are doing  :Smile: 

Regards Gary.

----------


## pokergirl

Oh only a couple of months? In that case maybe I will post something on all the subjects I can so none of them look empty?

----------


## berley

:woohoo:  another female  :Smile: 

sorry the welcome is a lil late but ive been on holiday

anyhow please visit often and maybe catch you on the sb sometime  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

Thats all we need.......all these women gabbing in the shoutbox  :funny:   what are we going to do now Nemo  :hacker:

----------


## Nemo

> Thats all we need.......all these women gabbing in the shoutbox   what are we going to do now Nemo


yeah  :lol:  nearly all of  :berley: s post has ' catch you on the shoutbox sometimes '

lmao




no offence  :berley:   :Wink:

----------


## Tsia

> There's a definate lack of people posting on here


I thought that too!

I am new, and FEMALE I might add..

if this site has only been going a few months then that explains it! PMSL!!

I will keep watch and look forward to making some fishy friends! LMAO

By the way, is there any option that allows me to chnage the colour from dark blue to light blue or something? 
I am finding it hard to read.. LOL

----------

